#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Runet - WoodExpress:  Νέα έκδοση του WoodExpress

## Xάρης

Στις 17 Σεπτεμβρίου 2010 κυκλοφόρησε η νέα έκδοση του WoodExpress.

Θα την κατεβάσετε από *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

akis73

----------


## akis73

Ξέρουμε τι καινούργιο έχει η νέα έκδοση μήπως; Πάντως μου είχαν πει για εντελώς καινούργια έκδοση μέσα στον Σεπτέμβριο..

----------


## Xάρης

Ακόμα δεν έχουν ενημερώσει τον ιστότοπό τους με περιγραφή των αλλαγών στην νέα έκδοση.
Όταν θα το κάνουν θα τις δούμε σ' *AYTH* τη σελίδα.

----------

